

Ask HN: Imagine you can solve one of your own problems today – what would it be? - gregmuender

There have been so many startups lately that seem to resonate with a very painful problem. Dropbox with file sharing. Uber with hailing a cab. Airbnb with finding lodging.<p>What&#x27;s the next behemoth?
======
philiphodgen
Email.

Every inbound message will fall into one of the following categories:

1\. Something that I need to remember. This could be some information that
will be of future value in a project, or it could be the contact information
of the sender. (Help me store it efficiently).

2\. Something I need to do. (Help me track what I'm supposed to do so I don't
forget).

3\. I don't need this. (The delete button works well here, as do filters).

This may be easy (though I doubt it) for rugged individualists, but for those
of us who work with a group of people, it's extraordinarily difficult.

I guess I am not really whining about email. I am whining about the
interaction of email with project management, task management, calendars, and
archives.

And how have I solved this? With a human being. Can your software compete with
the $50,000/year price of a person? I'm interested.

(In writing this I realize that I am now advocating the hollowing-out of
American civilization by making white-collar workers obsolete, replacing
perfectly nice people with machines. Sorry, America.)

------
9248
International payments. Anybody? Please?

~~~
gregmuender
What about Google Wallet? Venmo? Paypal? Square Cash? Are they solving that
problem at all?

[https://www.google.com/wallet/send-
money/](https://www.google.com/wallet/send-money/)
[https://venmo.com/](https://venmo.com/)
[https://square.com/cash](https://square.com/cash)

~~~
9248
Funny how the three you linked are all US-only..

If you're lucky enough to not live in a country accepted by PayPal, there's no
service, that I know of, that would allow you to accept payments, cash out,
and not require your customers to sign up.

------
petervandijck
Growing a team. (Hiring, Training, Managing).

------
hashtag
Education (I'm working on it right now)

------
mgial
Health.

------
dllthomas
Home Ec

~~~
gregmuender
Home Ec, what's that?

~~~
dllthomas
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_economics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_economics)

Basically, "stuff to help me keep my household clean and organized and running
well."

~~~
hashtag
I associate Home Ec (from Middle School) with cooking lol. I know thats not
probably the only focus of it but thats what comes to mind.

What about stuff like [http://www.handybook.com/](http://www.handybook.com/)?

~~~
dllthomas
_" I associate Home Ec (from Middle School) with cooking lol. I know thats not
probably the only focus of it but thats what comes to mind."_

That's falls in the category, certainly (well, "cooking for the home", which
differs somewhat from "cooking for a restaurant", which wouldn't really be
Home Ec), but it stretches much further.

 _" What about stuff like
[http://www.handybook.com/](http://www.handybook.com/)? "_

Falls in the broader space, and might be part of a broader solution, but
probably most people aren't going to outsource most tasks so there's still a
lot that doesn't cover.

